# Ordered MC-E from kaidomain, still waiting...



## LLCoolBeans (Dec 17, 2008)

Dear CPF,

I ordered a couple of MC-E emitters from kaidomain a couple of weeks ago. I paid them, but never received a confirmation of any kind. Sent them an email asking about the status of my order last week. Have not heard anything back from them.

Is this normal or should I dispute the charges and order from someone else?

Thanks

Mods: This seemed like the most appropriate forum to post this question, if I have posted in the wrong place, let me know and I'll rectify immediately.


----------



## madi05 (Dec 17, 2008)

well it sounds like im not the only one been waiting on a order from them , lol maybe someone will answer soon, i know it takes a while from china but it would be nice to know if our orders have shipped at least 

good luck

madi05


----------



## LLCoolBeans (Dec 17, 2008)

I've tried calling the phone number they list on the website, but was unsuccessful.

I don't know if you have to do something special to make an international phone call go through or if the phone number they list is bogus.

Is there a good state-side retailer of MC-E emitters? I'd rather not wait an indefinite amount of time for my order to ship.


----------



## Jarl (Dec 17, 2008)

IME, kai doesn't really give any indication of order status, it just kind of turns up after a few weeks.

As for a US source, cutter have them IIRC, or you can get them from eprom here


----------



## LLCoolBeans (Dec 17, 2008)

Jarl said:


> IME, kai doesn't really give any indication of order status, it just kind of turns up after a few weeks.



Well, that's somewhat comforting, maybe my order will show up someday. I placed the order on 12/5.




Jarl said:


> As for a US source, cutter have them IIRC, or you can get them from eprom here



I thought Cutter was based in Australia? and eprom, he ships from within the USA?

Thanks


----------



## madi05 (Dec 17, 2008)

lol, they just show up, well i for one cant mess with my projects till after the holidays , that is why i went with the little cheaper overseas route but if i was in a hurry i would never buy from them , lol


----------



## bbgobie (Dec 17, 2008)

They pretty much show up for me, can't remember if the status changes.
The K bins shipped when they posted the M bin on the site.
So if you ordered M bin, you might have to wait till the next bin
:shrug:


----------



## LLCoolBeans (Dec 17, 2008)

bbgobie said:


> They pretty much show up for me, can't remember if the status changes.
> The K bins shipped when they posted the M bin on the site.
> So if you ordered M bin, you might have to wait till the next bin
> :shrug:



I did order an M bin, but the website said "ships right away".


----------



## StarHalo (Dec 17, 2008)

Kaidomain, DealExtreme = ~1 month shipping time


----------



## Ziemas (Dec 17, 2008)

I just canceled an order with KD yestrerday for a light. It said 'In Stock - Ships Right Away' when I ordered it, then it changed to 'processing - order packing' for a week in my account info, then I wrote and asked what's up and was told it would ship the next day, which of course it didn't. 

To their credit they were extremely fast in issuing a refund. Now to see what they'll do about the wrong item from them I just recieved...... 

Lighthound shipped the same light the day I ordered it. And my previous order from them arrived to me in Latvia in a shockingly fast eigth days!


----------



## Superdave (Dec 17, 2008)

it took around 4 weeks to get the 2 MC-E's that i ordered from Kaidomain.. typically it's 4-5 weeks to get things from them here in the states, i just wish someone closer had as good of deals. 

I had a "order shipped confirmation" about a week after placing the order.


----------



## Changchung (Dec 17, 2008)

I make a order just today, I send him mails before I make the order and he respond to my mails...


----------



## LLCoolBeans (Dec 17, 2008)

Superdave said:


> it took around 4 weeks to get the 2 MC-E's that i ordered from Kaidomain.. typically it's 4-5 weeks to get things from them here in the states, i just wish someone closer had as good of deals.
> 
> I had a "order shipped confirmation" about a week after placing the order.



Well, I guess I'll just continue to wait. I didn't realize the average order takes a month to complete.

I sent them another email.


----------



## LukeA (Dec 17, 2008)

StarHalo said:


> Kaidomain, DealExtreme = ~1 month shipping time



I got a KD order in 10 days once. From my experience, average delivery times are 2 weeks for in-stock items. Out-of-stock items not so much.


----------



## bbgobie (Dec 17, 2008)

LukeA said:


> I got a KD order in 10 days once. From my experience, average delivery times are 2 weeks for in-stock items. Out-of-stock items not so much.



Yes, usually about 2 weeks including shipping time.
The problem is things listed as in stock aren't, and you'll see an eta, that keeps getting pushed back.

Both KD and DX have been faster and more responsive than a certain australian outfit for me though...


----------



## SUBjohan (Dec 17, 2008)

For me KD worked out verry well, I ordered 3 mce's at cutter and waited for 2 months when I canceled my order it took Kai only 10 days to get them at my door :thumbsup:KAI.

Greetz Johan


----------



## wildstar87 (Dec 17, 2008)

KD is definitely not great on the communications side of things, DX is much better at letting you know when it ships, that they received your order, and at least in my experience, it takes them 3-4 days to ship something that is "in stock", vs the week, or week and a half that KD seems to need to ship something out "immediately"

The new website is horrid, but you can check status somewhat on KD's site, DX you can track everything.

In my experience DX is much better overall that KD in order response and customer service. KD does seem to want to exploit.. ahem... I meant innovate more interesting products for flashaholics, some are hit and miss though, like the infamous buckle light.

That said, it probably will show up...... eventually......


----------



## MikePL (Dec 30, 2008)

Orders from DX usually arrive in Europe within 7-12 days. You get a confirmation, you get detailed tracking and order status. With KD you just pay and wait. Some things get within 2 weeks and some within 2 months. You don't get any kind of information on your status. On the contrary DX sends e-mails all the time... Your order is waiting, your order is shipped etc... Recently I ordered parts for my friend's project (over $1,2K) and I even got an e-mail from on of DX's staff which said that I can contact her in person as she will be personally responsible for my order's completion. Really nice. I just wish DX had some things available at KD.


----------



## Nos (Dec 30, 2008)

got my mc-e from kd 9 days after i ordered .... cant complain about KD :shrug:


----------



## rjalthar (Sep 19, 2009)

Keep waiting no one will hear you.
Kaidomain is fraud company. they will never reply you even thr Boss also reply you when you try to contact them


----------



## DM51 (Sep 19, 2009)

Old thread, wrong forum anyway. Please take complaints about dealers to the MP.


----------

